# What’s Your Spirit Animal



## mist (Dec 16, 2020)

I am guided by the owl 🦉 














						What Is My Spirit Animal? Take The Quiz To Find Out! | SpiritAnimal.info
					

Everyone has a spirit animal. Take the spirit animal test to find yours and the message it has for you! Fun quiz ahead!




					www.spiritanimal.info


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 16, 2020)

You‘re The Deer




What It Means To Be The Deer​When you have the deer as spirit animal, you are highly sensitive and have a strong intuition. By affinity with this animal, you have the power to deal with challenges with grace. You master the art of being both determined and gentle in your approach.
The deer totem wisdom imparts those with a special connection with this animal with the ability to be vigilant, move quickly, and trust their instincts to get out the trickiest situations.


----------



## Gibby (Dec 16, 2020)

I am a little hummingbird ​​What It Means To Be The Hummingbird​The hummingbird spirit animal symbolizes the enjoyment of life and lightness of being. Those who have the hummingbird as a totem are invited to enjoy the sweetness of life, lift up negativity wherever it creeps in and express love more fully in their daily endeavors.

This fascinating bird is capable of the most amazing feats despite its small size, such as traveling great distances or being able to fly backwards. >> What's The Hummingbird's Message? Check It Out!


----------



## Emerald (Dec 16, 2020)

Owl for me


----------



## Butterfly88 (Dec 16, 2020)

You‘re The Turtle




What It Means To Be The Turtle​The turtle totem wisdom teaches us about walking our path in peace and sticking to it with determination and serenity.
Slow moving on earth, yet also incredibly fast and agile in water, those who have the turtle as totem or spirit animal may be encouraged to take a break in their busy lives and look around or within themselves for more grounded, long-lasting solutions.


----------



## Ozzy47 (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Lunacie (Apr 16, 2021)

Butterfly


----------



## safeinsanity (Apr 16, 2021)

You‘re The Deer




What It Means To Be The Deer​When you have the deer as spirit animal, you are highly sensitive and have a strong intuition. By affinity with this animal, you have the power to deal with challenges with grace. You master the art of being both determined and gentle in your approach.
The deer totem wisdom imparts those with a special connection with this animal with the ability to be vigilant, move quickly, and trust their instincts to get out the trickiest situations.


----------

